# Von FU auf Netz umschalten bei laufender Maschine (Bypass Umschaltschütze)



## Holzigas (29 Juli 2012)

Hallo ihr Antriebsspezialisten,

ich bin am bauen einer Steuerung für ein Eigenbau Holzgasblockheizkraftwerkes das folgendermassen aufgebaut ist: 

Zuerst werden die Hackschnitzel vergast das Gas wird gereinigt und gekült anschliessend kommt es durch einen Gas-Luftmischer in einen fünfzylinder Motor von VW (Passt) welcher dann einen 9 kW 1500 u/min Asynchrongenerator direkt antriebt.
Der Verbrennungsmotor wird mit dem Generator gestartet und liefert anschliessend die erzegte Energie ins Netz.

Nun zum eigentlichen Problem weil die Anlage an einem Standort mit schwachem Netz betrieben wird ( Stern-Dreieckanlauf funktioniert nicht weil zuwenig Drehmoment in Sternschaltung ) starte ich die Anlage mit einem FU (Alrtivar 28 ) das funktioniert soweit problemlos bis ich bei 1500 U/Min den FU Ausgang vom Generator trenne und direkt aufs Netz Umschalte 
( zwei Scütze mechanisch und elektrisch verriegelt ). 

Etwa jedes siebte mal funktionirt die Umschaltug lautlos bei den restlichen sechs Umschaltungen gibt es einen starken oder schwächeren 
mechanischen Schlag im Generator oder der Sicherungsautomat vom Generator fliegt raus.

Die Umschaltung funktioniert so dass der FU bei erreichen der Nenndrehzahl ein Relais ansteuert welches dann über einen Umschaltkontakt den FU Ausgang weg und Bypasss Schütz zum Generator schaltet.

Frage: Schalte ich zu schnell um braucht es da noch eine Verzögerung (Umschaltverzögerung) oder geht es nur mit einem FU der diese Funktion integriert hat?

Für jede Antwort die mir weiterhilft bin ich dankbar         Holzigas


----------



## Matze001 (29 Juli 2012)

Ich behaupte einfach mal das du nicht syncron zum Netz bist,und es deshalb scheppert!

Der Umrichter baut sich ja "sein Eigenes Netz" Was nichts mit der Spannung/Phasenlage/... des Netztes zu tun haben muss.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Holzigas (29 Juli 2012)

Hallo Matze001,

Warum sollte ich Synchron sein es ist ja eine Asynchronmaschine?     MfG


----------



## Matze001 (29 Juli 2012)

Ähm ich glaube du verstehst nicht:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronoskop



> Der erfolgreiche Schaltvorgang erfolgt zu dem _Synchronpunkt, jenem Zeitpunkt, an dem die drei Größen sich innerhalb der zulässigen Abweichungen gegeneinander befinden. Werden asynchrone Wechselspannungsquellen bzw. Wechselspannungsnetze nicht im Synchronpunkt zusammengeschaltet, oder liegen die drei Parameter außerhalb ihrer Toleranzen, kann es zu Spannungssprüngen und Fehlverhalten anderer elektrischer Einrichtungen (bspw. Schutzgeräten) im Netz kommen._




Grüße

Marcel


----------



## zako (29 Juli 2012)

... les Dir mal Kapitel 4.25 durch - "Bypass"
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/59737625

Du brauchst auch die Phasenlage des Netzes, damit es stoßfrei ist (bei SIEMENS mit einer VSM gemessen). Ich denke, dass Altivar ähnliche Funktionen hat - da sie z.B. auch in der Branche Textil recht stark vertreten sind, wo man sowas braucht.


----------



## Holzigas (29 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
bin mit dir einverstanden wenn ich eine Synchronmaschine betreiben würde benutze aber eine Asynchronmaschine und die hat ohne Netz/ FU keine Erregung und somit auch keine Spannung auf den Klemmen ( Die Erregung kommt erst durch die Aufschaltung aufs Netz zustande !!!                                                                                                                                                                                                  Grüsse aus der   Schweiz


----------



## magmaa (29 Juli 2012)

Wenn die ASM läuft hat er auch nach dem trennen vom FU/Netz noch eine Erregung und beim ausschalten auf das Netzt müssen die Pahsen opportun sein.


----------



## Holzigas (29 Juli 2012)

Hallo magmaa,danke für die Antwort.
kann ich nicht die Umschaltzeit verlängern oder steht dann die Maschine schon wieder still?
Könnte ja das BHKW zuerst auf 2500 U/min beschleunigen dann hätte ich mehr Zeit zum Umschalten was meint ihr ?

MfG


----------



## thomass5 (29 Juli 2012)

... anderer Gedanke: wenn du schon einen Automotor hast, benutz doch dessen Anlasser... Der ist für sowas ausgelegt, und du sparst die ganze Umrichter/Umschaltmiemik. 
Das beschleunigen auf 2500 wäre auch testenswert. Oder du verbaust noch eine Schwungmasse die das System Stabilisiert. 
5 Zylinder auf 9kW Generator ist aber auch etwas über...


Thomas


----------



## twols (30 Juli 2012)

Das Feld der ASM läuft nicht synchron zum Rotor, aber synchron zu dem Netz. Wenn man die ASM vom Netz nimmt, bleibt eine Resterregung im Rotor und kann dadurch kurze Zeit weiter als Generator arbeiten.

Beim Umschalten vom Umrichter auf Netz sind die Ströme u.U. gegenphasig. Umrichter, die Umschaltung vom FU auf Netz unterstützen, messen die Netzspannung (Voltage Sensing) und passen das erzeugte Feld entsprechend an.

Man könnte theoretisch langsamer umschalten, dann müsste sich das Erregerfeld in der ASM weiter abbauen und beim Zuschalten des Netzes zu geringeren Momentenstößen führen.


----------

